# Music by Genre > Jazz/Blues Variants, Bossa, Choro, Klezmer >  Choro Das Três

## Franc Homier Lieu

My son's violin teacher, who is from Brazil, just passed this along to me. Enjoy!

https://www.facebook.com/chorodas3/v...3667178447459/

----------

billhay4, 

derbex, 

des, 

DougC, 

Hany Hayek, 

Scot Thayer, 

Tommcgtx

----------


## bobby bill

I saw them here in Austin a couple of years ago.  What a joy.

----------


## Tommcgtx

I was just coming here to post this! Amazing!
Here it is on YouTube for those without a Facebook account:

----------


## harper

They will be coming back to Texas in July. I got to hear Lia and Elisa play this stunning piece when they swung through College Station TX in April. If you love music and musicianship of otherworldly beauty, I urge you to catch them. It looks like they are in CA now.  Here is the link to their concert schedule:  http://www.chorodas3.com.br/#!usa-tour/wxfbw

----------

Tommcgtx

----------


## Gary Leonard

Wonderful show in Chicago last night. So glad I had the opportunity to see them again!

----------


## Mishkyn

If someone is interested, the score of that piece is available on the casa do choro's webpage : http://casadochoro.com.br/acervo/works/view/5440

----------

Franc Homier Lieu, 

Gary Leonard

----------


## Scott Wolff

For those of you who like Choro das 3, if you were to pick one of their CD's, which would you choose?  Looking for recommendations , that's all.  Wonderful music, but my ears can only listen to one at a time.

----------

